# Synchronisation des contacts Mac /Icloud



## patugo22 (27 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Depuis quelques temps, mes contacts saisis sur mon Imac (Mac OS High Sierra V 10.13.6) ne se synchronisent plus avec Icloud et donc avec les autres appareils (Iphone et Ipad) qui eux, dialoguent normalement entre eux et le cloud.
Ce qui curieux, c'est que les autres applications (photos, calendrier, notes, rappels) se synchronisent normalement sur le Mac.
Je précise que "contacts" est bien coché dans les réglages Icloud et que mon espace est loin d'être saturé. 
Je ne comprends pas sauf que j'ai l'impression que cela date de la dernière mise à jour de High Sierra...
Quelqu'un a-t-il rencontré le même problème ?... ou une solution ?...


----------



## Lautréamont (20 Juin 2020)

patugo22 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Depuis quelques temps, mes contacts saisis sur mon Imac (Mac OS High Sierra V 10.13.6) ne se synchronisent plus avec Icloud et donc avec les autres appareils (Iphone et Ipad) qui eux, dialoguent normalement entre eux et le cloud.
> Ce qui curieux, c'est que les autres applications (photos, calendrier, notes, rappels) se synchronisent normalement sur le Mac.
> Je précise que "contacts" est bien coché dans les réglages Icloud et que mon espace est loin d'être saturé.
> ...



Salut, 
J'ai a peu près le même souci. Je vais éviter de créer un post pour l'instant. 
Mais sur mon mac, sur contact, j'ai un groupe gmail, et je ne peux le synchroniser avec iCloud. Une solution ??

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Juin 2020)

Tes contacts sont-ils dans le contact iCloud ou Google ?


----------

